# When to Introduce Spoo to Trails?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I have heard anywhere from 10 months to 1.5 years is an appropriate age to start more rigorous exercise like hiking and jogging. However, if the trails are flat, you could start very short hikes now. Just be sure to let him stop and take breaks as needed. Same with on walks in the neighborhood. He is just a baby


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

With a Standard, your concern is not so much any injury, but simple 'young kid' stamina. Y'all know the point where they get tired and cranky and you have to pick them up??? Ya... dogs too.

Start short and keep an eye on him. A dog that age could easily do 1.6 kilometres.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I took mine out across fields etc as soon as they were safely vaccinated, but they are toys, so it was easy to carry them when they got tired! I would reckon on around 20 - 30 minutes maximum for each on-leash session at that age, so short trail walks should be fine. Reckon on pootling gently rather than a forced march, though - puppies need to stop and sniff and stare and explore and mouth and sniff again and decide what is safe and what is not, and practically everyone you meet will want to meet your gorgeous pup! One reason I sometimes walked in the fields was because it could take half an hour to go 100 metres with a puppy on more frequented paths - excellent for socialising, but not much exercise for me!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think flat, 'meandering trails' would be fine as far as hips/legs go...but puppies get tired and for a matter of safety not over taxing them is best! We used to take our pups out to the flat desert or local lakes .............


----------



## Salfies13 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you, everyone!! This is all very helpful! I agree with the vaccinations! And, starting in small steps is very important. I am already struggling to pick this little guy up! 

This was one of my first posts on this forum, and it just reassures me that this is a good group of people! Thank you so much!!


----------

